# Sticky? Z32 VLSD



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Hello,

This is a multi-part question.

This has nothing to do with my other VLSD post. I have a Z32 VLSD Diff w/ some miles on it. It's hard to turn the shaft is this good or bad?

Front shaft hard to turn: Good or bad?

Side shafts hard to turn: Good or bad?

............and I lied this does have something to do with my other VLSD post. Because I'm thinking of replacing it with my Z32 diff.

Also, if my passenger side stub shaft doesn't have the metal ring at the end, will it still work? There is a small grove at the tip of the shaft where a metal ring goes. Do I need that?


----------

